# Breeding Issues. PLEASE HELP



## calcifer (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok, I have had my pair in the breeding tank for a few days now, The male has built a big bubble nest and embraced her when he was halfway through it, now they are being friendly and he is making a half-ass attempt at embracing her again, but he isn't succeeding. I would put this down to him being inexperienced but he has embraced before. (Although the first time no eggs came out and he wasn't finished his construction). Any ideas?:help:


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

feed both of them hi qual foods, like bloodworms, and stuff


----------



## calcifer (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah they are both fed on bloodworms..Any other ideas?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Seperate them. Recondition; waterchanges every other day, quality foods (and I stress foodS). Try again in 2 weeks.


----------



## calcifer (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok, I got your post just then (this morning) but last night he made some good efforts at embracing and finally managed it but then i got excited and bumped the tank and they stopped lol.  So i might leave them at it for another day, because I'm pretty sure he kept trying after i went to bed, will see what happens, I'd appreciate any more input though..


----------



## calcifer (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok, I am re-conditioning them, I have her in a jar in the tank and i cleaned their water, I'll wait for him to build a new nest and then see what happens when they display to each other.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Now is the time to do a large waterchange in the spawning tank. It should be bare bottomed and be only 1/3 full (10 gallon tank). Ammonia builds up in there quickly. You want the most pristine water conditions in the tank before you introduce the female. Plus you really don't want to feed the male in the spawning tank before the spawn. rotten food = ammonia. Ammonia is deadly to betta fry even in small amounts.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Also, a stupid question:
Is the female even fat with eggs? I'm assuming that she is, but I like to make sure.


----------



## calcifer (Feb 14, 2006)

Very fat, though she lost her breeding stripes when I started the re-condition


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

That is normal.


----------

